# Burton boot advice



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Without knowing the dimensions of your foot, it's really hard to make a valid recommendation. From your description, I'd imagine 12 wide is where you want to be. If your toes only just touch the end of the boot, you might even be an 11.5 wide. Size 13 is probably the opposite direction you want to go. Measure your feet using the @Wiredsport method and maybe we can help you out. 

Please measure your feet using this method:
Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## BurtonGFX (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks @WigMar! I did measure my foot as you described 295mm long, 112mm wide. Both feet are within 2mm of eachother.

I was having a hard time finding width measurements for Burtons boots to compare my measurements against.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## BurtonGFX (Nov 11, 2020)

Based on that chart and my measurements, I would be a size 12 E or EE. The Photon Wide are 3E. I think it's reasonable to move to the photon wide?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I went from a 13 down to an 11.5 and loved it! There was so much more comfort, response and power. I liked it so much, I ride a lightly modified size 11 boot to reduce my footprint as much as possible. I'm of the mind that the smallest boots you can fit into without pain are the best. 

I'd try a wide. I think 295 is a mondo 29.5, which is a US men's 11.5. From the chart, it looks like you're an 11.5 E width, which is wider than normal. I'm not sure what width Burton wide boots are. I'm really not the boot expert around here, and I like my own boots small.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Well the length is somewhat a problem. You have size 11.5 if your foot measures between 29 - 29.5cm (I'm not sure if it's 29.1cm or 29.0cm though), so you are right on the brink of beeing a 12. This could cause some issues with the boot beeing very short. My right foot is 27.4cm so I'm familiar with this problem (my left foot measures only 27.1 cm). This causes a fit which is perfect for my left foot feeling a bit too squashed for my right foot. To complicate matters even further, my left foot is a touch wider than the right one - 10.0 cm, so I'm also en E-width but unlike you I'm right on the brink of beeing a wide, which is why I can make wider fitting "normal widht" boots work. This all depends on the boot model of course though...
Did you measure barefoot?

Burton wide boots are EEE width, so too wide for you I don't know how much of a problem this would be though... Wiredsports once told me the only boots currently on the market in E-width are the Salomon wides. I bought a Salomon Hi-fi wide to try but unfortunately it didn't fit me at all - ironically they were too narrow😅 I never heatmolded or rode them though since the fit was awful and they were too soft for my taste anyways, this could maybe have eliminated the width problem. Maybe I'll try one of the other wide models from Salomon if I need a new boot, the problem is I like stiff high-end boots - so I don't have to buy new boots all the time. l aso have a Burton Ion in a size 9.5, which is wide enough for my feet unfortunately it's also pretty wide in the ankle area and I have quite narrow ankles but if you have wider feet throughout, you could give them a shot. Salomon do make great boots though  So I would try them (in wide of course) maybe they will fit you. I currently ride an adidas boot - they certainly have some issues but they fit my feet great.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

BurtonGFX said:


> Thanks @WigMar! I did measure my foot as you described 295mm long, 112mm wide. Both feet are within 2mm of eachother.
> 
> I was having a hard time finding width measurements for Burtons boots to compare my measurements against.


Hi Burton GFX,
29.5 cm is Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots. 112 wide is an E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 11.5. Both are designed for E width. Burton designs there Wide models at EEE width which is two width size larger than your foot. If you would like to post up images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm all of this for you.

STOKED!


----------



## BurtonGFX (Nov 11, 2020)

Never posted pictures of my feet online before:


http://imgur.com/a/UQTZVAJ


I really appreciate everyone's knowledge here - pretty rare to find a community so willing to help.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please reverse your foot in your width images so that the medial sized of each foot (inside) is up against the wall in your width images. You will then want the ruler under your foot at the widest point. Also, your smaller foot appears to be closer to 28.5 and your larger under 29 cm but that is too blurry to read. Please reshoot those as well. 

STOKED!


----------



## kimchi99 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm ridding with Photon wide and Imperial wide, and it's really great for me. 
If ruler is a bit too narrow, Photon could be the better choice, and in my opinion size 12 is important to protect your toe


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

kimchi99 said:


> I'm ridding with Photon wide and Imperial wide, and it's really great for me.
> If ruler is a bit too narrow, Photon could be the better choice, and in my opinion size 12 is important to protect your toe


We haven't heard of an Imperial Wide. Possibly you are referring to an Asian fit? We were happy to see the Ion Wide and Moto Wide this year . Extra length (above Mondopoint measurement) will actually work against protecting the toes. This allows the foot to slide and slam. This is a common cause of black toenails, etc.

STOKED!


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> We haven't heard of an Imperial Wide. Possibly you are referring to an Asian fit? We were happy to see the Ion Wide and Moto Wide this year . Extra length (above Mondopoint measurement) will actually work against protecting the toes. This allows the foot to slide and slam. This is a common cause of black toenails, etc.


Is the Ion also en EEE- width? In the description Burton writes that the Ion wide has a liner with an Asian- specific fit.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

We haven't seen either the Moto Wide or the ION Wide yet. Burton is a little cryptic about what they are doing there so we will have to wait and check for ourselves .


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> We haven't seen either the Moto Wide or the ION Wide yet. Burton is a little cryptic about what they are doing there so we will have to wait and check for ourselves .


Ok, well I guess we have to wait and see then. I'm searching a boot for my brother who is an EE-width, so this could be interesting...


----------



## BurtonGFX (Nov 11, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please reverse your foot in your width images so that the medial sized of each foot (inside) is up against the wall in your width images. You will then want the ruler under your foot at the widest point. Also, your smaller foot appears to be closer to 28.5 and your larger under 29 cm but that is too blurry to read. Please reshoot those as well.
> 
> STOKED!



Apologies for the delay; I don't have a photo to include but the adjusted width measurement is ~108mm (10.8 mondo) for both feet. It's curious that these measurements seem to imply a smaller shoe size... Just this summer I purchased several pairs of size 12 Vans shoes, which I had to use shoe stretchers on to bring to size 13.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That's a good point. It's common for your boot size to be smaller than your shoe size. Shoes aren't very consistent in their sizing, and they don't use mondo sizing which would make things a lot simpler. I'm between a 12.5 and 14 in shoe sizes depending on the shoe company. I wish I could just buy shoes based on how big they actually are.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

BurtonGFX said:


> Apologies for the delay; I don't have a photo to include but the adjusted width measurement is ~108mm (10.8 mondo) for both feet. It's curious that these measurements seem to imply a smaller shoe size... Just this summer I purchased several pairs of size 12 Vans shoes, which I had to use shoe stretchers on to bring to size 13.


Well, that's not unusual. If your length measurements are correct (which is hard to tell in your pictures, I would suggest to measure your feet right on the measureingtape like I did with my feet because otherwise it's hard to tell how long they actually are), you are an E-wdith, so wider than usual, this causes you to size up in shoes to accomodate your wide feet. I am also an E-width and I usually have to size up one whole size in street shoes to get a good fit. Every brand has different lasts though, so of course it depends on that as well.

You should measure like this:














EDIT: Note, that in the picture of my foot it appears to be 27.6cm long, when in reality if I look down on it on a straight 90° angle it's actually 27.4cm long. So it really depends on the angle you are looking at and it's a matter of mms, so you should be very careful when measureing. Sometimes it helps to take a book to measure exactly.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi fszt,
This foot is Mondopoint 275 which is size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. Your foot width is measuring 10 cm at the ruler where you have measured. It may be a bit wider at the toes. Both appear under 10.4 cm which would still be within the range for E width which would indicate Salomon's wide boots as they are the only manufacturer who makes there Wide boots in E width. If your toes do not flex together from that width you my need to consider a Burton Wide model (EEE) as your foot shape does not tend to mesh well at max width with most toe boxes. In either case your boot size will be 9.5. We should certainly see the other foot as well.

STOKED


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

@Wiredsport Thx again, but you already told me this last year  I uploaded the pics just as an instruction guide for the OP.

On another note where is the "cut" for Mondo-sizes, meaning would I still be a 9.5 if my feet were 27.5 or would I already be a 10? So is the range for 9.5 US 27.1 - 27.5cm or is it 27.0 - 27.4cm I know it's kinda ridicolous to get a different size just because of 1mm but I still like to know 😅


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

No, it is not ridiculous. The total range for a size is only 5 mm and every one of them matters . The range for 9.5 is 27.1 to 27.5.

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer (Nov 19, 2020)

fzst said:


> @Wiredsport Thx again, but you already told me this last year  I uploaded the pics just as an instruction guide for the OP.
> 
> On another note where is the "cut" for Mondo-sizes, meaning would I still be a 9.5 if my feet were 27.5 or would I already be a 10? So is the range for 9.5 US 27.1 - 27.5cm or is it 27.0 - 27.4cm I know it's kinda ridicolous to get a different size just because of 1mm but I still like to know 😅





Wiredsport said:


> No, it is not ridiculous. The total range for a size is only 5 mm and every one of them matters . The range for 9.5 is 27.1 to 27.5.
> 
> STOKED!


Yes, it _is_ absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> We haven't seen either the Moto Wide or the ION Wide yet. Burton is a little cryptic about what they are doing there so we will have to wait and check for ourselves .


 I am a size 10.5 Burton Wide and ride Photons. Been wanting a super soft, super light boot so was thinking the thirty two STW . I can manage an 11 in thirty twos. Would the motos be as light and soft as the STW? Really like the stw super light sole


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Boarder,

The Moto is a soft boot. I consider the Ruler to be relatively soft (although they have become a bit stiffer over the last few years). If you are looking for something softer than the Ruler than the Moto is great choice. 

STOKED!


----------

